# Food Safety News - 04/15/2021.. Outbreak sickens dozens; no cause found; investigation closed



## daveomak.fs (Apr 15, 2021)

*Outbreak sickens dozens; no cause found; investigation closed*
By Coral Beach on Apr 15, 2021 12:06 am The FDA has concluded its investigation of an outbreak of Salmonella Miami with a one-word public statement: closed. A source for the pathogen, which has sickened at least 64 people, remains unknown, according to the Food and Drug Administration. In its weekly outbreak update, the agency ended the investigation with as little fanfare as it... Continue Reading


*2022 ballot measure could be “win or die” test for Colorado livestock industry*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 15, 2021 12:05 am When outrageous initiatives first roll-out, those targeted often take a wait-and-see attitude. Why worry until the measure earns a place on the ballot.? Since learning that animal activists want to put Initiative 16 on the 2022 Colorado ballot, the state’s agriculture industry has instead already gone to DEFCON 1 status. That’s because I-16 is being viewed... Continue Reading


*Sainsbury’s Campylobacter rates in chicken hit FSA threshold*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 15, 2021 12:03 am Sainsbury’s has recorded the worst Campylobacter in chicken results for the final three months of 2020 closely followed by Tesco. Figures come from the top nine retailers in the United Kingdom publishing the latest quarter of testing findings. The Food Standards Agency (FSA) threshold is 7 percent of birds with more than 1,000 colony forming... Continue Reading


*FDA reports two of four outbreak investigations remain active*
By News Desk on Apr 15, 2021 12:01 am The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with investigations ongoing, others may be near completion. The Food and Drug Administration will issue public health advisories for outbreak investigations that have resulted in specific, actionable steps for consumers... Continue Reading


*Sweden reports histamine outbreak from imported fish*
By News Desk on Apr 15, 2021 12:00 am Almost 20 people have fallen ill in Sweden this month from histamine poisoning in fish from Vietnam. The foodborne outbreak at the beginning of April affected 19 people in Stockholm. Guests eating tuna at three different restaurants in Stockholm reported symptoms of histamine poisoning. All three restaurants purchased frozen tuna loins with the same expiry... Continue Reading


----------

